# Who has a dump trailer



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I am looking at a 12000lb 6'10"x12' dump trailer with spread gate, swing gate, tarp, single cylinder, scissor lift, and power down cylinder. Total price is $4850 new. They also have the same features in a 14000lb 14' long for another $800. Is that extra capacity worth it. I have the power to pull it but I'm not sure if I want to spend the money in leveling bars and stuff. Any input on the trailers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Cal


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

That's a huge trailer

I have a Bri Mar single axle dump

My biggest load to date is 4200#. Handled it okay but will never overload like that again. My point is, what are you hauling and does it need to be that big?

Mine is 5' x 8' with extended sides and fits into the tightest areas on our sites. The "boss" has a duel axle, no sides 6'x10' and he can't get it into tight quarters and it only holds 1/2 of what mine does.

Get stake pockets & don't go cheap
Just thoughts

Bri Mar makes a great trailer............:thumbsup:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I am going to be using mine a lot for gravel, sand, mulch, and job clean-up. We have to use some sort of septic tank panels down here(can't remember the name of them) that require sand to be laid around them. It would be nice to get a load and back it to the holes instead of trucking a load in and using the loader to shuttle them back and forth.


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a 7'x14' 14k dump trailer. I have had it loaded with over 20k worth if soil and rocks. You do not realise how heavy that stuff can get. the trailer is a 7 yard trailer with 2 foot sides and at 3000lbs per yard that is 21k with a clean scrape across the top. I would get the 14k because I would rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

My trailer has the twin cylinders rather than the single scissor hoist and this is the style I prefer. It seems that every time I dump the load the trailer never sits level side to side and I just personally prefer this style. the 2 cylinders will dump over 25k. I have seen it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

As stated, Regarding trailer size and load capacity, it's pretty much dependant on what your specific field of work is, and what you will need it for & use it for. 

Lots of Roofing? Gravel? Soil? Renovations? Small jobs? Big jobs? Using it to transport building materials too? Moving small machinery (bobcat, tractor)?, etc....


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

make sure it has brakes that work. I think mine is 14' long and when you get about t ton of rock in it, you havet to be very careful. The brakes don't work too well.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

I have 2 7'x 12' dump trailers 12000lb and one 7x10'10000 .I have them regestered for 10000lbs to stay under CDL .It hard to get more then 6000lbs of junk in a 7x12 box even with 4' sides over the top.Its nice to pick up a 10 or 12000 lb mini ex in your dumper if you need it ,and a 14' box would be nice to. I would get the 14000lb trailer for the money I bought mine used . I pulled my trailer with a f350 diesel and its ( heavy) and slow going . The hitch on my truck was 2" and was only good for 6000lb with out the snap bars .12500 when the bars where on .The trailers are around 3400lb with the ramps . Three yards of sand or gravel and you will be at 1200lbs . Your truck cant pull that trailer off road , I have a 1200lb winch to pull me out of back yards, on my jobs i have a ball on my ex to pull the trailer in and out with.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 7x14 14k and it's a great trailer so far. Had it loaded w/ two pallets of pavers-that was pushing 8k and the brakes on it are ridiculously strong. once in a blue moon when the truck hits a dip in the road and I'm braking, the brake controller thinks the truck is making a hard stop and clamps down the trailer brakes and boy do you know when it happens! 

back to the trailer-I've been hauling around a tractor to boot-w/ the scoop on I have to back the trailer onto the dump trailer and lower the boom on the rear swing gate to fit...so, consider what you could use it for as well. You're price is good-I got my 14k for $5500 but picked it up in WV. PM me if you want the contact name-he sells 'Quality Steel & Aluminum' trailers out of Indiana.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a Bri-Mar 6x10 10k LP.

I have 3' wood sides built into mine because without the extended sides, I would fill it too fast volume-wise but not weight-wise.

I think my heaviest debris load was just under 2 tons and the thing was packed surgically with demo debris. I have a Chevy Express 3500 van and it pulls it no problem.

This weekend I got two yards of topsoil for my house and I noticed immediately how much heavier dirt is compared to debris. I think she could take maybe one more yard for a total of 3 before it would be a problem. Hard to say without a scale though.

If even remotely think you want to haul a machine in it. Get the ramps factory installed. I did not and I regret it. It's not an easy retrofit from what I can tell and you need beefy (ie NOT Harbor Freight) ramps to load a skidder or whatever.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I am still trying to decide weather or not to get the 12' 12kGVW or the 14' 14kGVW. I will probably never load it to capacity weight wise but my concern is like Greg said about the volume. Hate to spend that money and wish it was longer/shorter down the road.


----------

